# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Suggestions for free open source software to draw cartoons

## laltopi

I would like suggestions on free open source software to draw cartoons. I have some ideas to draw political cartoons. Features I woul d like are to be able to keep sketches of some personalites for example W. stored away and be able to generate different sizes of the figure; and be able to create new ones more easily.

----------


## ubuntu27

I don't know which program could meet your needs.
I will list graphics applications
I think most of them are in the repositories. Check it out with Synaptic or Adept before you download from its website and install manually.

GIMP - GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring.

Karbon14 - Karbon is a vector-based drawing application for KOffice. It allows artists to create complex drawings without losing image quality when zooming in on, or resizing the drawing. You can use Karbon to add finishing touches to diagrams created using Kivio or charts created using KChart. Graphic design ideas can be quickly and easily transformed into high quality illustrations with Karbon.

Krita -  Krita is a painting and image editing application for KOffice. Krita is part of KOffice since version 1.4. Krita contains both ease-of-use and fun features like guided painting (never before has it been so easy to airbrush a straight line!) and high-end features like support for 16 bit images, CMYK, L*a*b and even OpenEXR HDR images.

Gogh - Gogh is a GNU/Linux bitmap graphics editor. It is designed to work with pressure-sensitive input devices, like a Wacom tablet.

mtPaint - mtPaint is a simple GTK+1/2 painting program designed for creating icons and pixel-based artwork. It can edit indexed palette or 24 bit RGB images and offers basic painting and palette manipulation tools. Its main file format is PNG, although it can also handle JPEG, GIF, TIFF, BMP, XPM, and XBM files.

MyPaint - MyPaint is a fast painting/scribbling program. It supports pressure sensitive graphic tablets and comes with an easy-to-use brush collection. There is a complex interface for creating own brushes, focusing on brush dynamics (changes with speed, pressure, randomly).

rgbPaint - rgbPaint is a very basic GTK based program designed for editing pixel based images. It is a fork of mtPaint. It can only edit and save RGB images to PNG, JPEG, or ICO files. It can read PNG, JPEG, TIFF, GIF, ICO, files and possibly others like TGA, PCX, and SVG if they're installed with your version of GTK+2

----------


## Breepee

http://ktoon.toonka.com/

----------


## smartalecks

Plastic Animation Paper is a *free* cartoon creation package, drawiing and animation. 
http://www.plasticanimationpaper.dk/


Anime Studio is *proprietary* but may be what you are looking for. The 'Pro' version is available for linux.
http://www.e-frontier.com/article/ar...1/793?sbss=793

----------

